# Manual Interlock Project



## noworky (Sep 17, 2013)

It's been a couple months now that I purchased a generator just in case we should lose power in the winter here in Southeast Idaho. I then purchased a manual interlock, receptacle, watt meter and a 30 amp breaker for my Cuttler Hammer panel and with the help of an electrician friend we put it all together yesterday and it turned out pretty nice but I still have to do a test run but I'm pretty sure everything will work like a top, hopefully I won't have to use it but at least I have it.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks good. I think the wattmeters are a great idea.

Good luck on the test run, I'm sure it will go well.


----------



## oldtimer (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks real good ! Very well done.


----------



## Sixto (Jul 27, 2013)

Very nice. Interlock is the way to go. Total flexibility.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice Job. I put in the wattmeter too. It helped in balancing the phases. I moved around some breakers and I got it very close. The only other switch I would use besides an interlock would be a 200 amp 3 way throw switch. Plug and play is the only way to go.


----------



## vicdoc (Apr 8, 2014)

*Here's another installation...*

Here's mine, an Interlock Kit, just installed today. Although I think I could have installed it myself, I went ahead and hired an electrician to do the job, which took about 4 hours. His charge was about $450 bucks on top of the parts, which would run about $250.

Here's the 30 amp Inlet box outside the garage:








Interlock installed on old Square D panel with back feed breaker:








Watt meters underneath main panel (one of them doesn't function due to bad transformer, or donut, awaiting replacement transformer)








My New Honda EM6500 (5500 watt rated, 6500 watt for 30 mins) to run the house, which it did well in testing today, except for the heavy power stuff...








Close up of the Interlock:


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Vicdoc, Nice choice in a generator. The watt meter is a nice feature to help balance the load.


----------



## vicdoc (Apr 8, 2014)

Dqalex said:


> Vicdoc, Nice choice in a generator. The watt meter is a nice feature to help balance the load.


Thanks... 
I'm really liking the Honda. It's so well made, easy to start, and the electronics of the thing are fantastic.

I saw that the Transfer switches sometimes have them, I wanted one for my interlock to get a better idea of the power I used and balancing the load on the generator. Fact is, some of the load is totally out of my control what with the way furnaces, fridges and freezers work.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

I was surprised myself when I put mine together how far off the two phases were. I made sure I split up the two central heaters for upstairs and downstairs. Next was the refrigerator and the chest freezer, the microwave and the TV, last was the dishwasher and the washing machine. Both phases are close now. It makes a big difference. Also having CF, and LED lighting helps a great deal. I think back to the old days when we had 60, and 100 watt incandescent lights, a few in each room. What that number would add up to.


----------



## vicdoc (Apr 8, 2014)

I've switched a lot of light bulbs to CFL and LED too,it's made an impact on my electric bills, and if the power goes out, makes the most of our available generator power. I haven't got around to figure how balanced the 2 circuits are till the meters work right.


----------

